# [VLC] Ne démarre pas (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, mon VLC ne démarre pas quand j'essaye de lire une video en cliquant sur l'icone et je n'ai pas de message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> ~$ vlc
> 
> VLC media player 2.0.0 Twoflower (revision 2.0.0-0-g421a4fc)
> 
> [0x14371e8] main libvlc: Lancement de vlc avec l'interface par défaut. Utilisez « cvlc » pour démarrer VLC sans interface.
> ...

 

Si je lance la commande vlc /mnt/mes_videos/mavideo, ca fonctionne, mais je n'ai que la vidéo "sans les commandes".

Mon vlc est en version 2, mais c'est pareil en version 1.x. J'ai re emerge l'application, fait un revdep-debuild et demandé à google, mais je suis bloqué.

Auriez vous une idée ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Sat Feb 25, 2012 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

A vue de nez, vérifie tes useflags pour vlc, je crois que certains contrôlent les interfaces disponibles (dont gtk, j'imagine).

----------

## floc_12

C'est bon. Il suffisait de rajouter skins et qt4 dans les use.

Merci

----------

